# Meister des Wildleders



## Stonegrimine (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
Hab da mal ne frage. Und zwar wie komm ich an die q Meister des wildleders ran? Bin schon zig mal bei dem gewesen der die q eigentlich haben sollte, aber der hat nur andere q´s für lederer. Muß ich die erst alle machen um an die q dranne zu kommen oder wie? Mein lederskill ist jetzt auf 450 und wollt die Meisterprüfung oder so machen.
LG Desi


----------



## blaQmind (10. Dezember 2008)

jap musst du

nur der sinn ist nicht vorhanden das zu machen
denn mit wotlk gibts dafür keine neuen rezepte


----------



## youngceaser (29. Dezember 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> jap musst du
> 
> nur der sinn ist nicht vorhanden das zu machen
> denn mit wotlk gibts dafür keine neuen rezepte


was ich auch sehr schade finde vorallem da die ganzen spezial lehrer in dalaran rumstehen und einem gar nichts neues bringen vlt kommt ja noch was


----------



## Dexis (8. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> was ich auch sehr schade finde vorallem da die ganzen spezial lehrer in dalaran rumstehen und einem gar nichts neues bringen vlt kommt ja noch was


es wird ja überall gemunkelt, dass mit dem nächsten (oder übernächsten?^^) patch neue rezepte für die spezialisierungen aller berufe dazu kommen sollen. aber ich warte lieber die patchnotes ab, bevor ich irgendwas glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (12. Januar 2009)

Dann kann mir sicherlich jmd sagen wo ich die Q annehemen kann und wie die heisst?

LG Taksoa


----------



## Vatenkeist (4. August 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Dann kann mir sicherlich jmd sagen wo ich die Q annehemen kann und wie die heisst?
> 
> LG Taksoa




also ich hab ledern fats auf 450 und kann mich NICHT spezilisieren - war beim dampfdruckpier anner kugel - nix - ka wo drachenledermeister von horde ist.

kann es sein das man erst wildleder fertigmachen muss um sich zu spezialisieren?


----------



## Primus Pilus (4. August 2009)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> also ich hab ledern fats auf 450 und kann mich NICHT spezilisieren - war beim dampfdruckpier anner kugel - nix - ka wo drachenledermeister von horde ist.
> 
> kann es sein das man erst wildleder fertigmachen muss um sich zu spezialisieren?



Hallo,

ja wird wohl so sein... beim Schmieden ist ws auf jeden Fall so... erst angenommene Quest für eine Spezialisierung fertig machen, dann kann man die Spezialisierung wieder "verlernen" und die andere machen.

Drachenlederer Horde = Ödland im Osten vor der Lethlorklamm
Elementarlederer Horde = Arathihochland im Westen in der Nähe von dem Ogerhort
Stammeslederer Horde = Schlingendorntal südlich von Grom Gol

Drachenlederer Allianz = Aszhara nördlich der blauen Drachen die im Süden rumlaufen
Elementarlederer Allianz = Sengende Schlucht im Südosten
Stammeslederer Allianz = beim Flugpunkt zwischen Tausend Nadeln und Feralas

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Daschii (11. August 2009)

Primus schrieb:


> ja wird wohl so sein... beim Schmieden ist ws auf jeden Fall so... erst angenommene Quest für eine Spezialisierung fertig machen, dann kann man die Spezialisierung wieder "verlernen" und die andere machen.




Also mein Lederer ist Elementar leder in mom noch skill 440 und bis jetzt konnte ich Elementarleder nicht Verlernen dem nach scheint es auch nicht zu gehen.

Oder kann mir wer sagen wiedas geh würde gern Stammesleder lernen.


----------



## Primus Pilus (12. August 2009)

Daschii schrieb:


> Also mein Lederer ist Elementar leder in mom noch skill 440 und bis jetzt konnte ich Elementarleder nicht Verlernen dem nach scheint es auch nicht zu gehen.
> 
> Oder kann mir wer sagen wiedas geh würde gern Stammesleder lernen.



Hallo,

also Spezialisierung verlernen kann man meines Wissens nur beim Lehrer, bei dem man sich auch spezialisiert hat... warst du bei dem und hast nachgesehen, ob es dort geht? Ich kann es deinem Beitrag leider nicht entnehmen bzw. du hast es nicht geschrieben.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Lucid (14. August 2009)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also Spezialisierung verlernen kann man meines Wissens nur beim Lehrer, bei dem man sich auch spezialisiert hat... warst du bei dem und hast nachgesehen, ob es dort geht? Ich kann es deinem Beitrag leider nicht entnehmen bzw. du hast es nicht geschrieben.
> 
> ...




war das bei lederei nicht mittels eines buches, was man in tanaris kaufen konnte irgendwo am strand?


----------



## Tiros (17. April 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe mich gerade beim lvln meines Jägers gefragt, ob sich der Drachenlederer noch lohnt.. oder ob man mittlerweile auch als Jäger auf Stammeslederer gehen sollte.. 
Gibt es also noch gute und sinnvolle Rezepte für Drachenlederer, welche sich vor allem für Jäger lohnen? Oder ist eine andere Spezialisierung da Sinnvoller?

MfG
Tiros


----------



## Dexis (26. April 2010)

Tiros schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Ich habe mich gerade beim lvln meines Jägers gefragt, ob sich der Drachenlederer noch lohnt.. oder ob man mittlerweile auch als Jäger auf Stammeslederer gehen sollte..
> Gibt es also noch gute und sinnvolle Rezepte für Drachenlederer, welche sich vor allem für Jäger lohnen? Oder ist eine andere Spezialisierung da Sinnvoller?
> ...


Also erst einmal: die Stammeslederverarbeitung ist eher auf die Caster und Heiler bezogen, daher für deinen Jäger schon mal gar nicht von wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zweitens gibt es besondere Gegenstände für die Spezialisierungen _nur für stufe 70_, d.h. im Augenblick hat die Spezialisierung überhaupt keinen Wert für den WotLK-Bereich. Das einzige was ich dir empfehlen kann ist, dir eine Spezi auszusuchen, damit du sie schonmal absolviert hast (bei dir als Jäger wohl Drachenleder). Und dann musst du wie alle anderen Lederverarbeiter geduldig darauf warten, was Blizzard sich fürs neue Addon mit den Spezis ausdenkt...


----------

